# Birth control pills and awful breast side effects..



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I started a new birth control pill a few months ago. It was the strongest on the market to help with my cysts on my ovaries.During the middle of the second pack of pills my left breast swelled up a great deal larger then my right breast. It was also tender and I could feel lumps (but that was in both breasts really).I went back to the doctor. The lumps were just fibrosis they said. And said that the pill was just too strong.So they put me on this new one that was supposed to be "medium" in strength. I've only been on it for 2 weeks, and now my left breast is doing it again. Swelling up and tender. A bit more lumpy again. The doctor told me to call and let her know how this one worked out, and if it did she would give me a subscription for it. But honestly I don't know if one pack is enough to tell? I might still be having effects from the other pills, and maybe even the change in pills could still be causing this side effect. But I really don't know. I will be calling next week to tell her all of this. I really don't want to change pills again! I think that if anything isn't helping my hormones! I can't go to too low of a dose because it won't work for my cysts either!! Of course in the back of my mind I worry because it's only one breast doing this. She assured me that the pill can do that though. I'm only 25 wiht no breast cancer in the family. But I can't help but worry that it isn't the pill. It does seem to go with my cycle, same time each month. The swelling and pain goes away after my period. What do you guys think?


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

when i first went on the pill, my doctor said symtoms like breast tenderness etc would probably go away in a few months. if it's not too painful, and your doctor isnt worried, i'd try one dose at least 2-3 months.. in that first month you're just getting used to it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry you are having problems with ovarian cysts (been there) but I guess if it were me, I would ask my doctor about the potential carcinogenic dangers of using synthetic estrogens, with or without synthetic progestins.... and I would go on to change my diet to one of mostly plant foods, and I would begin or increase my exercise as well as participate in relaxation therapies to offset the estrogen dominance that is responsible for so many gynecological ills.Try this link for some informed answers from the one of the world's foremost authorities on how to treat womens' gynecological ills. http://www.johnleemd.com/ Best wishes,Evie


----------

